

Ask HN: Anyone have experience with FLEX + HaXe development? - jamongkad

Hi everyone I'm planning to knock out some apps using FLEX and HaXe. All for the sole purpose of doing some fun projects on the side. Unfortunately I do not know where to start as documentation in the HaXe website is quite sparse at the moment. Especially the bits on FLEX development.<p>Can any of you point me out to the right direction?<p>Thanks!
======
kqr2
Check out:

[http://www.amazon.com/Professional-haXe-Neko-
Programmer/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/Professional-haXe-Neko-
Programmer/dp/0470122137/)

~~~
jamongkad
Thanks I already have the book! but does anyone in YC know more sources I can
go to?

